# Best New Rifles???



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey fellas, I need your help. Since Haus of Guns was born in part out of your support here at PredatorTalk, I figured I'd enlist in some help and suggestions for some post and reviews I'll be working on this late summer and fall.

With hunting season right around the corner, I need help on the "newest and hottest" guns and gun gear hitting the market. What NEEDS to be reviewed? What will people want to know about that H.o.G. can answer questions on? Last fall it was the Savage Axis, which incidentally was our first gun review ever!!!

Is there a "Savage Axis" of the gun world this year? With the economy being the way it is, value shooters are really hot right now and being just one dude completely engrossed in the content and continued creation of the site, I figured my buddies here at PT could hook me up.

So let me have it! Rifles, scopes, best new rounds from your favorite maker, triggers, bipods, etc. What's new and awesome?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The new Ruger 1911 looks pretty nice. I've heard good things but have yet to see one. I'd like to hear what you have to say about it. And all the other new 1911's also.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know it doesn't include stuff that goes bang, but there are several new scopes that people are looking at. Maybe some of the mid-range scope reviews out there ? After your SOG review I had to run out and buy one, so they are very helpful no matter what you review. Great job as usual !!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I know it doesn't include stuff that goes bang, but there are several new scopes that people are looking at. Maybe some of the mid-range scope reviews out there ? After your SOG review I had to run out and buy one, so they are very helpful no matter what you review. Great job as usual !!


Thanks for the compliment, Tom. I've had some good suggestions about how to find these types of items, but I especially love hearing it from the shooters mouth.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I will not say anything about the Sigthtron Scopes. I love mine. Thats all I got too say about that!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What about decoys ebbs. Foxpro just introduced there new Black-jack decoy. I would have thought that Id give you some info on the T/C Venture by now BUT ITS BACK ORDERED..... 
Also there these little green lights that SWAMPBUCK turned us onto at such a great price, and wow there really bright, and cast a really wide beam for the coin.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought you were supposed to be telling US? I don't stay up on this stuff anymore. Just check into HoG from time to time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

chris miller said:


> i thought you were supposed to be telling us?


ouch !!


----------

